# Chuck Hawkes article



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of you might find this article interesting. With the upcoming hunting season etc. and new rifles being purchased and practiced with there is a little something in this article for everyone.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/effective_muz ... _range.htm

At least there was for me.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a good read. I like reading all of Chuck Hawkes stuff (well, at least the stuff I don't have to pay to read)


----------

